

Ask HN: Carry "low cost edition" books with me to USA - themonk

I own few books low cost books with me "For sale in India, Pakistan, Bangladesh, Nepal and Sri Lanka. Circulation of this edition outside these countries is strictly prohibited".<p>I would like to carry such books to USA while traveling on business or job. It is legal?
======
jsavimbi
There should be no problem with it. What they mean by circulation is for sale,
so unless you're bringing in boxes of same-title books for the apparent
activity of selling them, I cannot see customs taking them away from you. Just
don't bring any plants, soil, live and/or endangered animals or uncooked foods
with you.

Just out of curiosity, can you list some of the book titles?

